# Goodbye Parsley



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quick post just now to let you know that my 12 year old cockatiel Parsley passed away suddenly this afternoon at about 15.15 UK time.

I am still very shocked and upset at the moment to go into detail at present but shall explain later what happened. Little did I know that after leaving my condolences to Terry after her beloved dog passed away yesterday that I'd be writing of the loss of one of my own today. I take comfort in knowing that our grief is shared along with everyone else here who have lost a dear pet recently.

Lindi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry Lindi. It is so terrible when you loose one of your babies all of a sudden. 
RIP Parsley.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lindi,

I'm so sorry for you.....can't imagine what a shock this is to you.

Hang in there....

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lindi,

I'm truly sorry to hear about your beloved Parsley. It must have been quite a shock, as it is hard to lose a precious one, and also since it was so totally unexpected.

Sending my sincerest condolensces and a BIG hug to you. 

RIP Parsley.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Parsley, Lindi! What a shock!

I know the members here have known the pain of losing a long time loved one! We understand and empathize...

Sending you LOVE and BIG COMFORTING HUGS! 

RIP, Parsley...

Shi


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you for your kind words Reti.

More about what happened today. Parsley had a history of chronic egg-laying and had her last clutch about April of this year. She began to get broody again around the end of June and her lower abdomen displayed the tell-tale swelling of an expected egg. A few weeks passed but no eggs were laid. She's had some loose droppings (normal for her during this time) that were odourless. Early July, I became concerned about the lump that persisted and when I noticed some blood in her droppings one day, I took her for examination at the vets. 

A brief exam was performed and the vet informed me that the swelling appeared soft but she would have to do an x-ray the following morning to determine whether this could be a soft-shelled egg or a fluid filled cyst. Parsley was very bight and alert and did not appear to be ill. X-ray results proved negative for both so the diagnosis was left open to suggestion. Not being an avian practice, there was to be consultation between my local vet and a specialist practice in central Scotland. There were some communication problems as the specialist was on holiday and no-one had contacted me for several weeks despite phoning them for information. Meanwhile Parsley's swelling did not improve or worsen over the following months. After a letter of complaint was forwarded to my vets last month, a vet called me to enquire about her condition. We both discussed the possibility that the swelling may have been a tumour, and since Parsley remained her usual bright self, I would monitor her for any signs that her health was deteriorating.

It was my day off work today and being so busy lately, I took an extra long lie in bed as I was tired. Parsley was noisy and wanted out of her cage. After reading for a while, I settled back into the duvet. Parsley wanted her neck tickled as she sat on my pillow. I responded a little but turned over to sleep. An hour later I think she got a fright from the pigeons and flew around. I thought she had fallen on the floor but she was at the end of my bed making a strange noise like she was sneezing over and over for several minutes. Realising this was not normal, I noticed that there was watery discharge from her noise and she was definitely having some sort of acute respiratory attack. I got an animal carrier ready to take her to the vet. She was sitting on my pillow, the sneezing gone, but replaced by tail bobbing. I went to pick her up to put her into the box but she struggled as she didn't want picked up. The sneezing started again within seconds. She was dying in my hands head down as all this straw-coloured fluid ran out of her. It was awful, my poor bird had drowned in her own fluids. 

I can only think that she had a heart attack or more likely an embolus causing pulmonary oedema. It was acute and very quick. I don't think the tumour caused her death. There was absolutely no hint of any respiratory problem earlier on.

I feel so awful that I didn't give her more tickles this morning and that if I hadn't tried to pick her up she might have had a more peaceful death. Our last moments together should have been better than this. I should have just sat with her and talked to her. My instinct told me she was going to die and I just wanted to get her to the vets asap.

I'm still so shocked and upset.

Lindi


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

So many more comforting words and hugs from you all while I was typing my long post.

Thank you so much, I really appreciate your support.

Lindi


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

Lindi, I'm so sorry for your loss. Please try to take some comfort from the fact that you were there with Parsley and that is what she wanted, to be near you. It's horrible watching them pass and not being able to do anything. I'm thankful you were w/her. She's resting peacefully now and will be w/you always.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lindi,

I am so sorry to hear of the death of your little sweet Parsley. I know you gave her much love and care. When one has to act quickly, the focus is on getting help in the crisis of the moment. Please don't blame yourself for not acting differently in retrospect. I know her absence leaves a hole in your heart. Please accept my condolences.

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lindi,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beloved Parsley. I know you are devastated. Please try not to be too hard on yourself. Parsley was able to pass at home and with her loved one. 

Terry


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. I've cried so many times today off and on as I recall today's sad events.

I buried her this evening in my parents garden alongside the plots of Rosie and Dillan. My sister Jude, bless her, removed Parsley's huge cage from my room to clean out and spare me of that duty. My room looks so empty without the cage and a huge reminder that Parsley is gone but this is much easier than looking at an empty cage full of her things. Paddy also slept on top of the cage with it being so high so he will have to roost elsewhere now.

I have now put a post in the Hall of Love thread in memory of Parsley.

Lindi


----------

